# Need a little advice!!



## Wilson313 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok..Heres where Im at.

I belong to a division of a non profit organization. I have received permission from the Organization to use their logo on shirts, sweatshirts, etc. that I may sell to help our local chapter. I am looking to work with a company where I can:
1.Design a shirt
2.Have them handle taking individual orders, printing, shipping, etc. 
3. I can handle the marketing.
4. Send us a check

Basically, I dont want to even touch the shirts! I feel with having this opportunity I can help raise some extra money for our local chapter.

Soooo, what company should I explore that will be easy to deal with and offer us the most profitable avenue??

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

I've done this before. No one will order shirts, but you can sell tons if you have them on hand. In other words you will need to have them made and available as an impulse purchase.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Where are you located and what organization are you with? We might be able to help if I can get some more info. You can PM me if you'd prefer.


----------

